# Changing Necron Warrior Stances



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry if this is something that has been asked before (although I haven't found anything while searching the forums) but this is something I can't find info on anywhere. Let me start off by saying that Necrons are my very first army so when it comes to cutting off legs or using the "green stuff" i get nervous just thinking about it haha. After putting together a few of my guys so far (only 3) I realized it seems fairly difficult to put my warriors in a different pose. I was hoping you guys would have some ideas to have my guys in different postures. Standing up straight, kneeling on one knee doesn't matter a bit! I remember reading an article somewhere that suggested a blow dryer and slowly bending the limbs but if I snap one of my guys I'll probably end up snapping one of my kids in half.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

If u want to change the position of limbs, then get a sharp hobby knife and cut just below the hinge looking bit accross the top of the ball looking section, then file it all flat and u should be able to reposition it with minimal green stuff


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Hm, that actually seems like it may be doable for someone as green as me. Appreciate the response and hopefully things work out for the best.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Dont sweat the cutting and GS too much, if you want you can even just cut the limbs to fit and loose the GS althought thats harder to get a seamless look from. Not sure on the hot air front though. Jump right in and I bet you surprise yourself. Good luck.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It's actually quite easy to get upright, walking necrons. They look very menacing striding forward and are larger, thanks to standing straight not hunched over (taller than marines in fact). 

 Here's  the link.

It's just cutting, re-posing and gluing no green stuff involved. (though pinning would be useful to make the joints stronger). I've done it myself and while quite fiddly it's not too difficult and you get the hang of it quickly. Any you mess up you can just have as damaged necrons, self repairing.


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Rems said:


> It's actually quite easy to get upright, walking necrons. They look very menacing striding forward and are larger, thanks to standing straight not hunched over (taller than marines in fact).
> 
> Here's  the link.
> 
> It's just cutting, re-posing and gluing no green stuff involved. (though pinning would be useful to make the joints stronger). I've done it myself and while quite fiddly it's not too difficult and you get the hang of it quickly. Any you mess up you can just have as damaged necrons, self repairing.


Well of course my work has your link blocked but I will most certainly be looking at this later when I get home. Everyone's been very helpful it's most appreciated.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

@ Rems, the link's not working mate.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh bugger.

Here it is again. http://www.librarium-online.com/?p=1395


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, I gotta do this! Problem is I already built 24 of them. Does this make them aller than the immortals?


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Thats a great tutorial, good find.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I also use the Ghost ark "damaged" necrons to get some kneeling, some doing the "roman" salute, etc. Most of them have left/right legs and such you can trim and position. And, well, if you destroy some, no big loss, assuming you made some Annihilation barges, you've got them as bits.


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Well can't say I'm short on options so that's good. That tutorial is amazing I just finished skimming through it and this is probably the route I'll end up taking. I'll make sure my one friend who's been in the Warhammer scene for the last decade is there to help if needed. Of course if anything goes wrong it'll be his fault!


----------

